# pptpd vpn from windows

## nightcanton

have a pptpd server.  I am using Webmin to administer it.  I created the connection but I can't get connected.  I stopped the firewall to make sure it was being blocked.

is there a simple how-to for an easy connection setup?

----------

## tuxmin

Hi,

you want to check the poptop docs or describe more detailed what's not working and maybe we can help you...

Alex!!!

----------

## nightcanton

I looked at the docs and actually used some of the samples as guides.  I get a 619 error in windows saying the user/password is wrong.  I created a user but it still doesn't work.  I don't have a log file to send though.

----------

## tuxmin

There *must* be some logs on the server side. Check /var/log/daemon.log or /var/log/messages.

Again, please tell us more detailed what you did and what happens. 

Send some server configs whatsoever... Error 619 from Windows is as good as nothing...

Alex!!!

----------

## KsE

What settings do you have to get it to connect? Right now I'm an error

```

Error 743: Your computer and the remote computer could not agree on PPP controls protocols.

```

----------

## nightcanton

I found an error after i cleared the /var/log/messages and rebooted the service.  I tried to log into the vpn 2 times.  Here are the errors.

 *Quote:*   

> Jan 28 08:16:21 lukesteiner pptpd[2517]: CTRL: Client 192.168.0.2 control connec
> 
> tion started
> 
> Jan 28 08:16:21 lukesteiner pptpd[2517]: CTRL: Starting call (launching pppd, op
> ...

 

----------

## tuxmin

What does your /etc/ppp/chap-secrets on the server look like?

Each line must be of this form:

client   server  secret   IP_address

e.g. 

marc   pptp     54=-keg97+/TEQWTG2   10.20.10.30

Make sure you don't use domain authentication on your windows client

Hth, Alex!!!

----------

## nightcanton

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> # cat /etc/ppp/chap-secrets
> 
> # Secrets for authentication using CHAP
> ...

 

----------

## tuxmin

Would you please post your /etc/ppp/pptpd-options and /etc/pptpd.conf

Alex!!!

----------

## nightcanton

 *Quote:*   

> cat /etc/ppp/options-pptp
> 
> #192.168.1.0:
> 
> netmask 255.255.255.0
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> cat /etc/pptpd.conf
> 
> ################################################################################
> 
> #
> ...

 

----------

## tuxmin

Try

```

name pptpd

```

in your  /etc/ppp/options-pptp 

Read man pppd (search "name name") for details

Alex!!!

----------

## nightcanton

I get this error now

 *Quote:*   

> /usr/sbin/pppd: The remote system is required to authenticate
> 
>  itself
> 
> /usr/sbin/pppd: but I couldn't find any suitable secret (password) for it to use
> ...

 

I'm going to look into it now but if you can give more advice.  Thanks for all the help, it is starting to have less errors.

----------

## nightcanton

I got a different error now.  I entered a new module into the kernel.

Now I get an encryption issue.

Error 742: The remote host does not support encryption

It may have to deal with encryption on the server.

Any ideas?

Where would the key be if encryption was wrong on the client end?

----------

## nightcanton

I got the client to connect to the VPN but it does not have encryption.  Also I want to be able to surf the internet through the VPN server.

1) encryption

2) Internet surfing

Those are the last 2 things.

----------

## tuxmin

Look here for the patches you need.

http://www.polbox.com/h/hs001/

I advise you browse the forum. This topic has been discussed hundreds of times.

Alex!!!

----------

